# ITS ELECTRO...



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 20, 2009)

It's not Hip hop. It's Electro... Pricks.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8ag8K4paIw


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 20, 2009)

See: also shitty.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 20, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> See: also shitty.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8UFA7h6yg8


----------

